
Your Photos Now Featured in Facebook Ads - mshafrir
http://www.jmg-galleries.com/blog/2009/07/19/your-photos-now-featured-in-facebook-ads/
======
icey
If you follow his steps and find that the "Facebook Ads" section is missing
all of its content, make sure you have AdBlock Plus disabled.

